# Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab



## HighEnd111 (17. Februar 2018)

*Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hab schon seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem mit meinem guten alten Most Wanted 2005:
Wenn ich das Spiel starte, dauert es höchstens 1-2 Minuten, dann stürzt das Spiel ab (auch wenn man sich nur im Menü befindet). Ich lande dann ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung auf dem Desktop.

Versuche ich, das Spiel erneut zu starten, passiert überhaupt nichts mehr. Der Task speed.exe wird nicht einmal gestartet. Es funktioniert erst wieder nach einem Neustart von Windows, bis sich eben nach der entsprechenden Zeit das Spiel wieder verabschiedet. 

Ich habe das Spiel mehrfach neu installiert, auch auf verschiedenen Festplatten - leider ohne Veränderung der Problematik. Momentan befindet es sich auf meiner System-SSD (die 128 GB SanDisk).

Mein System:
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M Pro
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K @4.4 GHz
RAM: 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600 MHz + 2x 4GB Transcend JetRAM 1333 MHz, auf 1600 MHz übertaktet
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX780 3GB Windforce 3X Rev.2
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power L8 500W
SSD1: SanDisk 128 GB (SDSSDP-128G)
SSD2: Transcend 64 GB (TS64GSSD630)
HDD1: Western Digital Scorpio Blue 320 GB (WD3200BPVT)
HDD2: Western Digital Re 1 TB (WD1003FBYZ)

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit

Grafiktreiber halte ich immer aktuell, aber auch alte Treiber habe ich vor einigen Monaten erfolglos probiert. Die BIOS des Mainboards und der Grafikkarte sind sind beide aktuell.

Das Spiel starte ich ganz normal. Kein Modloader oder sowas. Gepatcht ist es auf Version 1.3

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei dem Problem weiter helfen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Liebe Grüße, HighEnd111


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Starte mal das Game, gehe dann in den Tastkmanager und lege die Prozessorzugehörigkeit auf nur auf eine CPU fest.

Das löst bei den alten NfS-Games 'ne Menge Probleme, könnte hier vielleicht auch helfen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Danke für den Tipp, hab ich direkt ausprobiert. Leider hat es in diesem Fall auch nicht zu der Behebung des Problems beigetragen.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Hmm, hab' mich mal in älteren Forenthreads schlau gemacht, bei den einen ging's problemlos, ein paar andere scheinen aber das gleiche zu haben.

I.d.R. hat es erst wieder nach einem Neuaufsetzen des Systems geklappt.
Andernfalls mal das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren und unter selbigen ausprobieren.
Auch eine Treiberneuinstallation scheint bei manchen geholfen zu haben.

Wenn es aber eine gecrackte Version sein sollte (Gott behüte) dann ist aber für nichts garantierbar...


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Ich hab auch schon ein bisschen zu dem Problem gegoogelt, aber die Leute dort hatten auch nach einer neuen Systeminstallation keine Wirkung. Allerdings bekamen sie wenigstens eine Fehlermeldung.

Wie auch immer, ein Neuaufsetzen möchte ich erst als Ultima Ratio durchführen. Kompatibilitätsmodus für Win XP SP3 habe ich gestern ausprobiert, da hat dann aber mein Laufwerk die DVD nicht mehr erkannt.

Welchen Treiber genau sollte ich neu installieren? Grafik, Chipsatz, etc.?

Keine Sorge, ich hab eine EA Classics Version von Most Wanted. Hab sie vor 6 Jahren geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Mal Grafiktreiber neu installieren und dann gucken, was das bringt.
Vielleicht brauchst du aber auch einfach 'ne komplett neue Grafikkarte, deine ist halt einfach zu schlecht für das Game.
'ne Spaß

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle die Möglichkeit hätte, 'ne andere Grafikkarte, am besten ein noch älteres Modell auszuprobieren, dann würd' ich das machen. Häufig liegt das daran, dass so alte Spiele mit neuer Hardware nicht klarkommen. Aber es kann ja nicht jeder ein Retro-Rechner daheim rumstehen haben.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Das mit dem Treiber werde ich morgen oder heute Abend mal ausprobieren.

Ältere Grafikkarte testen ist etwas kompliziert, da meine GPU wassergekühlt wird und daher die Schläuche im Weg sind  Wobei das Spiel schonmal mit der GTX 780 lief, also kanns daran eigentlich auch nicht liegen


----------



## xNeo92x (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Need for Speed - Most Wanted PROBLEM - ComputerBase Forum

Hier hats einer geschafft. Ich glaube die neueren Windoof Versionen haben Probleme das Richtige von der CD zu lesen bzw. den Kopierschutz zu verstehen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Wie gesagt, eine Neuinstallation hab ich schon mehrfach versucht (und nichts anderes hat der TE im verlinkten Forum gemacht). Kompatibilitätsmodus funktioniert bei mir nicht, da wird die DVD nicht mal erkannt.

Ich teste nachher die Treiberneuinstallation, wenn das nicht läuft bin ich ratlos.


----------



## facehugger (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Wie ist denn der Zustand der DVD? Bei mir lief MW 2005 anfangs auch erst problemlos, dann fing irgendwann später auf einmal das Laufwerk an endlos zu rattern und das Game startete auch nicht mehr...

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Irgendwo hab' ich mal was gelesen, dass Deaktiveren der Netzwerkverbindung was bringen soll...

Apropos, Virenscanner o.ä. installiert/aktiviert?


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Zustand der DVD? Bei mir lief MW 2005 anfangs auch erst problemlos, dann fing irgendwann später auf einmal das Laufwerk an endlos zu rattern und das Game startete auch nicht mehr...
> 
> Gruß



Die DVD sieht für die 6 Jahre, seit ich sie habe, echt gut aus. Die obligatorischen Mini-Oberflächenkrätzerchen eben, aber kein größerer Krater oder sowas. Auch keine runden "Schleifspuren" vom Laufwerk.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab' ich mal was gelesen, dass Deaktiveren der Netzwerkverbindung was bringen soll...
> 
> Apropos, Virenscanner o.ä. installiert/aktiviert?



Ohne Netzwerk ist genau das gleiche. Leider. Wobei ich mir auch keinen Zusammenhang zum Netzwerk herleiten könnte anhand der "Symptome".

Als einzige Antivirusinstanz habe ich ZoneAlarm. Die hat früher auf meinem Laptop auch nie Probleme gemacht (als man damit noch halbwegs spielen konnte )

#Edit: Neuer Treiber (alten mit DDU deinstalliert) bringt nichts 
#Edit2: Wenn ich das Spiel starte und dann mit Alt+Tab zum Desktop wechsle und dort warte, schließt sich das Spiel ebenfalls nach 1-2 Minuten. Auch ohne Ankündigung oder Fehlermeldung.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, eine Neuinstallation hab ich schon mehrfach versucht (und nichts anderes hat der TE im verlinkten Forum gemacht). Kompatibilitätsmodus funktioniert bei mir nicht, da wird die DVD nicht mal erkannt.



Doch hat er:


> (4) Crack eingefügt


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, meint er damit den NoCD-Crack, richtig? Meine DVD läuft ja, das Spiel startet und lässt sich auch bedienen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das an der DVD liegt.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Ja, das sollte der NoCD-Crack sein. Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem alten Spiel und so ein NoCD Ding hatte es behoben, obwohl ich auch eine original CD hatte. Kann mich nur nicht mehr daran erinnern welches Spiel das war.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

hm, okay... ich werd es auf jeden Fall mal probieren. Wäre lustig, wenn das der Grund wäre.

#Edit: Wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen. Ich hab den "NFS: Most Wanted v1.3 [MULTI] No-DVD/Fixed EXE" von https://www.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_nfs_most_wanted.shtml heruntergeladen und nach Anweisung die speed.exe ersetzt. Das Spiel hat sich nicht einmal gestartet


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Füg mal den ganzen Spielordner zu den Ausnahmen bei deinem Antivieren Programm hinzu.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Wollte ich gerade machen, aber nachdem ZoneAlarm gar nicht erst richtig funktioniert hat, hab ich es direkt mal deinstalliert und ganz ohne Antiviren-Programm getestet (natürlich werd ich mir gleich wieder ein Antiviren-Programm zulegen). Das Spiel war jetzt gefühlt länger aktiv, aber das kann auch eine Anomalie sein... abgestürzt ist es jedenfalls wieder. Ebenfalls ohne Fehlermeldung. Es ist zum Mäuse melken.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Hmm, vielleicht hilft das: Widescreen Fixes Pack - plugins to make or improve widescreen resolutions support in PC games


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Gerade getestet, geht leider auch nicht. Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, dass (auch vor dem Fix) das Spiel etwas länger läuft, bevor es wortlos abschmiert. Vllt repariert es sich selbst?  Da würd ich dann doch ganz gerne nachhelfen, die Frage ist nur: Wie?

Hab nebenher mal Coretemp und Afterburner laufen lassen, zum Temps loggen. Nichts außergewöhnliches, GPU bleibt unter 30° und CPU ist mit 45° auch nur leicht über Idle-Betrieb. Langsam macht das Verhalten des Spiels keinen Sinn mehr, mir gehen die plausiblen Gründe aus


----------



## xNeo92x (6. März 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Vielleicht ein Upgrade auf Win10?
Oder das Aktuelle neu installieren.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

Neu aufsetzen eigentlich nur, wenns gar nicht anders geht.

Aber lieber Neuaufsetzen, als Windows 10. Wobei es auch Leute gibt, die nach der Neuinstallation von Windoof immernoch Probleme hatten. Allerdings war das nicht das gleiche Problem wie bei mir. Trotzdem, wenn ich mir nen Samstag damit versaue, alles platt zu machen, Win neu aufzusetzen, alle Treiber und Programme zu installieren/konfigurieren und es dann nicht tut... die Option ist wirklich nur als Ultima Ratio vorgesehen.


----------



## Dragozool (10. März 2018)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005!) stürzt nach ~1 Minute ab*

schreib mir mal ne PN eventuell kann ich dir da weiterhelfen 

LG


----------

